# French Super / Hypermarket - finding locations



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone.
Does anyone know of a way of finding the locations of supermarkets / hypermarkets in France.

It would be useful information to have when travelling about, easy shopping, fuel fill up and parking. 

I have looked at the websites of E Lecrec, Intermarche, Auchan and Carrefour and cannot see any indication of locations other than a postcode search which is internet dependant and therefore not very convenient when travelling.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Does anyone know of a way of finding the locations of supermarkets / hypermarkets in France.
> 
> It would be useful information to have when travelling about, easy shopping, fuel fill up and parking.
> ...


In our experience the problem is not finding the super/hypermarket but knowing whether you can get onto the pumps when you get there or get out after you've filled up  .

We have built up a list of fill up points based on our own experience but there is probably scope for making a list for other motorhome users to prevent the sometimes embarassing problem of having to back out of pumps when the exit points are too difficult.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My TomTom has lots of them in its POI database.

Simply searching for "shopping" brings them up on screen.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It would be useful to know which supermarkets have height barriers too. These tend to be in northern France and it would be handy to know before becoming stuck in a one way system -as we have been.

Could we share our experience in a separate database somewhere on this site ?

G


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

As far as Auchan are concerned there is a file knocking around with all the GPS locations.

Also I believe if you look for the details of the individual stores they have GPS coordinates, or a least the ones I looked at did.

If you're stuck I'll see if I can find the file


Andrew


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

With regard to French Hypermarkets, Banks, Decathalon, 'Radars', Cheap petrol places, and Motorhome Aires (Aires Camping-Cars) and numerous other POI's then go.HERE

You need to register, but I have a myriad of these POI's on my French Map. Bloomin' useful.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There is a handy website that lists addresses of most of the major chains ......

www.france-supermarche.info

Click on the region you are visiting and print off a list before you go.

Or;

If you want them on satnav then all the main supermarche poi's (Aldi, Lidl, Auchan, Carrefour, Cora, Leclerc, Geant & Hyper U) are on the >navman downloads page< of course you would have to convert them to another format for other satnavs.

pete


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Thanks all of you for the information, very useful indeed.

I have downloaded the Navman POI files and plotted them in Autoroute so this has given me a very good base. 
There seems to be lots of Lidl and Aldi stores in France these are always a good source of inexpensive, basic supplies though I don't think they sell diesel.

I also spotted another very useful Navman POI file for the National Trust properties, these often provide good short stay parking places.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patchworkqueen said:


> I also spotted another very useful Navman POI file for the National Trust properties, these often provide good short stay parking places.
> .


Use these carefully. We have had hiccups with the NT property POIs for Tomtom. I suspect that sometimes the NT used the postcode of the offices entrance or even the nearest HQ to calculate the coordinates from and not the actual property itself.

The POI will get you close enough to pick up the road signs but don't rely on it to take you to the car park !

G


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*French super markets*

You sould not have much trouble finding super markets ! signs are everywhere, you will not miss them. Prices do vary from region to region .and It has become expensive shopping in france. check prices. 
bon journey!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm afraid I am the sat nav in our MH. As silversurfa says there are loads and loads of advertisements for Le Clercs etc. The only problem is that the advertisements are sometimes up to 25 kms away from the stores and then in a different direction to the one you want :? We also have doubts when lead up residential streets by the advertisements. However, they do like to put the stores in such places so have faith in the signs.

When in doubt head for the Centre Commercial (?spelling) on any ring road, bypass of anything bigger than a small town. Usually at least one located there.

Sue


----------

